# Birds



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 25, 2014)

Some people listen to the twitter of the birds;
Others hear their droppings fall on the ground.


----------



## escorial (Apr 25, 2014)

two lines  with a direct comparison


----------



## blazeofglory (Apr 25, 2014)

Misty Mirrors said:


> Some people listen to the twitter of the birds;
> Others hear their droppings fall on the ground.



And most of us go about beteen the two extremes, don't we Misty? I see beauty in everything in the pigeons that have nestled in my house and when they drop droppings they become subject to abominations. Beauty and ugliness embrace under my very nose and I cannot live in a world far from this reality.

- - - Updated - - -



Misty Mirrors said:


> Some people listen to the twitter of the birds;
> Others hear their droppings fall on the ground.



And most of us go about beteen the two extremes, don't we Misty? I see beauty in everything in the pigeons that have nestled in my house and when they drop droppings they become subject to abominations. Beauty and ugliness embrace under my very nose and I cannot live in a world far from this reality.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel like it is a half full deal, some see the beauty, some see the mess. This analogy I only see the up side.
Misty Mirrors thank you for this one, I won't forget it and will likely recite it to my birds, they actually do listen


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello Pandora.
I talk to birds also.
In Australia we have "Kurrawongs". They are like, but a little smaller than, crows. They move their head whilst I talk to them. After a while they get bored.  :-(  They continue searching for food. I guess I like eating and drinking also.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2014)

Misty Mirrors said:


> Hello Pandora.
> I talk to birds also.
> In Australia we have "Kurrawongs". They are like, but a little smaller than, crows. They move their head whilst I talk to them. After a while they get bored.  :-(  They continue searching for food. I guess I like eating and drinking also.


 [video=youtube_share;-gPCa53J5EM]http://youtu.be/-gPCa53J5EM[/video]

And they talk back beautifully!
Yesterday morning I had coffee with my Mockingbird. They mimic all the other garden birds with more than 15 calls. They will also mimic other noises. So I chuckle always by the end but this time I wondered what the others birds think of it all. A large Hawk flew in with his loud shrieking call. The Mockingbird then added it to his call. I think he is the class clown and loves attention ( : smiles all around.

Thank you for the Kurrawongs, I love meeting new friends.

Oh and Miss Maddie Lou Who and Miss Lucy loved the video too , lots of cute head cocking going on here. You made a nice Monday morning here Misty Mirrors.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello Pandora.
Thank you very much for your posting.
I enjoyed it.
I don't know the Mocking Bird.
As far as I know, they don't live in Australia.
I spent a short time in the US and UK but didn't have time to get go know the birds.
I spent most of my time in the cities looking at sky scrapers, museums and art galleries.


----------



## usph (Apr 28, 2014)

It's a good aphorism. Some people see the ugliness of things, while other see the beauty in them.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes. I think the world consists of good and bad. I think we should be thankful for the good. I think we should try to forgive badness. God will judge us at the end.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nicely turned.  I would think of this more as an aphorism or epigram.  By whatever name, it is awesomely done.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 30, 2014)

Love this! I own an African grey parrot, SOOO--although I love his constant chatter and am the target for his nasty comments, there is still the poop to deal with. Well done.  Peace, Jul


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Apr 30, 2014)

I believe I had another interpretation of this poem.
Some people just dream higher, have more ambition and work harder to achieve their goals than others.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for all the compliments.
No bspn, I didn't intend that.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 7, 2014)

always learning  I guess I took the easiest road in my interpretation.


----------

